# Betta Contest for this site.



## sockergirlie (Jan 17, 2013)

I just came across the December Betta contest for this site. How do i vote for a Betta and where do i go to see the January submissions?


----------



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

To see and vote, go here: http://www.bettafish.com/contests.php
To get to this without the link, just look on the front page. On the far right, it shows the previous month's winner and then there's a link below that says "vote now."


----------

